# PS Bild für Webseite****



## samtron786 (19. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen 
wie kann man als Hintergrund solche Bilder machen? http://priema-nageldesign.jimdo.com/
Ich suche eine Anleitung

vielenn Dank
MfG


----------



## Another (20. Januar 2012)

Öhm, spezifiziere mal bitte die Frage. Meinst du wie man den grunge-inspirierten Hintergrund mit den Florals in Photoshop malt oder wie man 'nen Hintengrund in seine Homepage einbaut?

Denke mal ersteres, dann:
- Such dir Brushes, Stichwort "Floral brush"
- Such dir 'ne Textur, Stichwort "Grunge texture"
- Such dir ein Bild, Stichwort "Pinnwand"

- Füge alle Dinge nach belieben zusammen und spiele mit den Ebenenmodis. Der Grunge-Textur kannst du beliebig noch mit Farben versehen, indem du zB einer neuen übergeordneten Ebene (über der Textur) einen Farbverlauf gibst und hier wieder mit den Ebenenmodis experimentierst, wie "Multiplizieren". Der Pinnwand verpasst du dann noch einen Schlagschatten über das "FX-Symbol" unter den Ebenen, mit viel Weichzeichnung. Die versch. Florals gibst du am besten in etwa die gleichen Farben wie die, mit denen du den Verlauf für die Textur versehen hast. Fertig.


----------



## samtron786 (20. Januar 2012)

hi ich danke dir, genau so was wollte ich, wie kann man die Auflösung anpassen, damit ich in DW auch weiter bearbeiten kann****
Ich nehme mal die Auflösung 1024x768

MfG


----------



## Another (20. Januar 2012)

In PS kannst du mit STRG+i das Bild an deine Wünsche anpassen.


----------



## samtron786 (20. Januar 2012)

danke danke

ich habe mein Design aber wie kann man jetzt eine Flash Navigation mit Hilfe DW holen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Januar 2012)

samtron786 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe mein Design aber wie kann man jetzt eine Flash Navigation mit Hilfe DW holen?



Mit Flash zum Beispiel?
Ganz ehrlich und offen gesagt:
Mir scheint, dass du irgendwie etwas unstrukturiert an die Sache rangehst. Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen, woran das liegt. Aber vielleicht versuchst du, etwas umzusetzen ohne auch nur ansatzweise zu wissen, was du dafür an Werkzeugen brauchst und wie man mit diesen Werkzeugen umgeht?
Vielleicht einfach mal eine Grundlagenschulung zu diesen Werkzeugen besorgen und dann bei konkreten Problemen ebenso konkret nachfragen? Eine komplette Einführung in den Bereich Webdesign und Flash-Produktion können wir nicht hier mal so nebenbei liefern.

Also hau rein und eigne dir selbst ein wenig Know-How an, entsprechende Resourcen gibt es wirklich haufenweise.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## samtron786 (20. Januar 2012)

ok danke dir


----------

